# How do I lead a normal life?



## jules546 (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm new to the site and new to the IBS diagnosis. I'm 22 and a senior in college. My life revolves around deadlines, stress and responsibility. I've started suffering from intense abdominal pains and diarrhea almost a full year ago and the doctor has just now diagnosed me with IBS. I live in Texas and in a small town no less, so food is a BIG part of my life. There's nothing to do around here but go out to eat with friends and have a good time. Also, I've been known to do some heavy drinking in my day and this condition has deterred me from that. I just need to know how to live a normal life again.My doctor prescribed me Pamine yesterday. I googled it and found a gaggle of people who have suffered serious side effects from the medication, such as dry mouth, blurry vision, eye dilation which leads to migraines, not sweating or creating saliva and dry skin. I have decided to seek out another doctor and maybe talk about alternative medications or treatments instead of this one, because I cannot lead an active life with these side effects. I work out six days a week for two hours a day and sweating is extremely important to my overall health!Can anyone give me some advice, home remedies or their own personal stories so I can somehow go back to where I was a year ago? I would throughly appreciate your help.Thanks,Jules


----------



## TheHobbes (Dec 25, 2009)

Never tried Pamine or even heard of it. I've been on several meds that help calm down the digestive tract and worked pretty well: Dicyclomine, Lomotil, Amitriptylan. I think there's something more to my IBS-D because all meds work and set me back to "normal" for a few weeks, then really don't work. Even after that they still help to some extent. I never had any side effects from these, but I've found I'm one of those people who really doesn't get side effects from just about any drug I take. I would find a new doc or GI specialist since this one isn't getting things done too quickly. Oh, have you tried Probiotics? That seems to be a miracle for a lot of people.That's great you work out, things can get much worse if you don't exercise at all. I'd keep a food journal too and see if there's something in specific that bothers you.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Jules have you seen the essay written by Dr Bolen about "Heathy Thinking for IBS"?Here it is:http://www.ibsgroup.org/node/515


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Entries 7 & 9 in this thread may explain my recovery. Of course, this does not mean that the same treatment will work for you; however, had I not tried it I likely would still be suffering into my 20th year. Assemble a list of everything that has helped others and work your way through it. Something is likely to work for you.http://forums.about.com/n/pfx/forum.aspx?t...ibs&tid=186Cheers, Mark


----------



## Acash93 (Mar 31, 2012)

My doctor put me in Pamine when I was first diagnosed at 18 with the exact same issues as you. It worked for a few weeks then stopped it also gave very sever dizziness and I'm a full time nanny to a one and three year old and it came to the point that I was scared to carry them up stairs or even drive it made me tired all the time so I stopped taking it! I would highly recommend not to take it ever haha!! But for remedies I have tried probiotics and they have worked for me for most of the time but most of mine flares up when I get anxiety







my dr also wanted me to take finer pills which have me really bad pains in my stomach from gas sorry TMI haha so I decide to not take them anymore! Hope you find something that works for you!Alaina


----------



## DAD (Jun 12, 2009)

jules546 said:


> I'm new to the site and new to the IBS diagnosis. I'm 22 and a senior in college. My life revolves around deadlines, stress and responsibility. I've started suffering from intense abdominal pains and diarrhea almost a full year ago and the doctor has just now diagnosed me with IBS. I live in Texas and in a small town no less, so food is a BIG part of my life. There's nothing to do around here but go out to eat with friends and have a good time. Also, I've been known to do some heavy drinking in my day and this condition has deterred me from that. I just need to know how to live a normal life again.My doctor prescribed me Pamine yesterday. I googled it and found a gaggle of people who have suffered serious side effects from the medication, such as dry mouth, blurry vision, eye dilation which leads to migraines, not sweating or creating saliva and dry skin. I have decided to seek out another doctor and maybe talk about alternative medications or treatments instead of this one, because I cannot lead an active life with these side effects. I work out six days a week for two hours a day and sweating is extremely important to my overall health!Can anyone give me some advice, home remedies or their own personal stories so I can somehow go back to where I was a year ago? I would throughly appreciate your help.Thanks,Jules


JULES --Without repeating myself too much, here is valuable information you need to look into or research as it will probably work wonders for you. The past week or two including today I have also posted more information on other topics in this forum so you should try to look them up and read them in addition to this. My wife and I have used this technique very successfully for years to control and eliminate IBS symptoms. You will also learn to test yourself by using MRT (muscle response testing) for food allergies before you ever consume the item so you can avoid the unpleasant after-effects if it is an allergen and a risk to your system.Today's energy medical technology for allergy elimination that was discovered over 35 years ago by Devi Nambudripad appears a gift from God as so many people are now being helped with many serious symptoms alleviated and ourselves (myself at 65 and wife at 57) being part of that for the past 10 years as we now understand it and how to quickly test and non-invasively treat for allergy elimination and then watch the symptoms and manifested problems from these allergies mostly just disappear. NAET is not a hard science, but a blend of allotropic, oriental, kinesiology, and chiropractic as explained in the book 'Say Goodbye to Illness" 3rd edition that is recommended reading for you . . . or you can just google NAET. We just can't believe that the world doesn't already know about this seemingly miraculous technique. Anyway we believe that all doctors and pharmacists are going to need to learn at least thru MRT (muscle response testing) how to instantly test a patient for an allergen to a prescribed or recommended medication or drug before it is even dispensed while some doctors are already learning the treatment for the allergy elimination as opposed to the older conventional methods of injection or avoidance which offered no promises.DAD0 Report Icon Report View blog Blog This Reply Icon MultiQuote Reply Icon Reply Edit icon Edit#9 User is online DAD Regular Member PipPip Group: Members Posts: 46 Joined: 12-June 09Posted Today, 12:12 AMView PostDreyfuss, on 09 May 2012 - 01:51 PM, said:Thank you for info. Will print this out and research further. Sounds like good advice to me.The above drug used for a SIBO positive breath test was misspelled above and is called: XifaxanDAD0 Report Icon Report View blog Blog This Reply Icon MultiQuote Reply Icon Reply Edit icon EditCurrently viewing all posts. Change threshold? ← GI #3 IBS Constipation (IBS-C) and Chronic Constipation Rectal Prolapse? Could this be it? →Share this topicage 1 of 1 Start New Topic Add Reply Add ReplyFast Reply Advertisement Time Now: May 10 2012 03:01 PM Last Visit: Today, 01:07 AM Back To Top Forum Home Delete My Cookies Mark Board As Read Forum Customization by Solidare DesignCommunity Forum Software by IP.BoardAbout Us | Contact Us | Advertise With Us | Disclaimer | Privacy Statement | Terms of ServiceIrritable Bowel Syndrome | Inflammatory Bowel Disease | Crohn's Disease | Ulcerative Colitis | Mental Health | Fibromyalgia | GERD - Reflux Disease©Copyright 1995-2012 All rights reserved IBS Self Help and Support GroupWebsite Monitoring by: AlertBotThis website is certified by Health On the Net Foundation. Click to verify. We comply with the HONcode standard for trustworthy health information: verify here AddThis


----------

